# Ticks while shed hunting



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been out shed hunting several times this year and the ticks have been terrible. I live in Northeast Ohio. Be careful out there and make sure the dogs have their medicine as well.

Any luck with sheds this year?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Had a brown tick on me 2 weeks ago. It was cold out and wasn't looking for sheds at the time. Ugh!!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Seems like they are getting worse every year. My son shot a nice buck during the rut last year (November 10th) in Woodsfield (Monroe Co.) and it was infested with ticks! I pulled off 35-40 of them and dropped in a soup can with gasoline. The next morning after the deer cooled down there were just as many on the cardboard we placed on the floor. I hate them little buggers!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Not much luck with sheds but picked about 75 off my legs in an hour of scouting yesterday. North East Ohio public land. My clothes were treated about a month ago. ?


----------



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds similar to what I have experienced as well. Lots of ticks!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There is nothing else gets on your nerves unlike ticks! Had another tick on me the other day much bigger this time.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

UncleMike-what did you do to get 75 ticks on your legs? Did you sit in a nest of em? Now I don't know if I even want to go turkey hunting! Haha


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I walked about a half mile up a wooded valley but there was no trail and it was thick with greenbrier. Never saw anything like it. Used to seeing a few but nothing like that.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I walked about a half mile up a wooded valley but there was no trail and it was thick with greenbrier. Never saw anything like it. Used to seeing a few but nothing like that.


Article in mother earth news said tree tea oil will back them out. anyone ever try it?


----------



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

No I never had but it may be worth a try


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

msjohns223 said:


> I have been out shed hunting several times this year and the ticks have been terrible. I live in Northeast Ohio. Be careful out there and make sure the dogs have their medicine as well.
> 
> Any luck with sheds this year?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Oppossum are suppose to eat ticks. We have a family. Never have tick issues


----------



## chrishallsrq (Apr 11, 2019)

find a good spray that can shield you. my dad god tick fever from two different types of ticks.. he was sick for over a year while they were trying to diagnose him.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Damned TICKS! Yeah lyme disease is serious business.


----------



## chrishallsrq (Apr 11, 2019)

Kenlow1 said:


> Damned TICKS! Yeah lyme disease is serious business.


my dads wasn't lime disease it was TICK FEVER. They said its similar just harder to detect.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well guys, it happened to me. Was turkey hunting in Woodsfield for the opening day of turkey season and took a shower Monday night and Tuesday morning I noticed a tick on my side (belly) about where belt is. I pulled it off and now I have a red mark about the size of a dime. Wife wants me to go to the doc to get checked out. She will not get in bed with me now until I give her the "all clear" from the doctor. Damned little bas***rds! Oh, by the way, I did get my gobbler. Guess it wasn't that bad of a day. Some friends were hunting mushrooms @ West Brach State Park in Portage Co. and both had 12-15 ticks each on their legs and chests. Be careful and check yourself if in the outdoors-they are bad this year! I even used the Permetherin on my clothes?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

My son sent me a picture yesterday of a tick that was crawling on his arm. Wasn't the typical brown tick. This one had a yellowish a color around its abdomen. I googled it and it was indeed a deer tick. Those are the lyme disease carriers. First deer tick we have encountered while on AEP outside Chandlersville.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Ugh, I'd rather hunt in a woods with a rabid bear problem then a tick problem.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Don't just pull them out of yourself or your dogs. The proboscis will break away and stay in you/dog and may cause problems. 
My dogs have been getting them for years and i had a hell of a time getting them off til i found this little gizmo at a local feed + grain store.



















I don't even know what ya call this little tool, but it works like a dream. Slide it on under the tick then just twist and pull. I used it on myself just the other day. My dogs have been relatively tick-free since i bought them the Seresto Collars.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’ve been hearing about the ticks but haven’t made it out fishing much yet due to it being nice all week then raining just in time for the weekend when I have free time. Made a desperation trip two Saturdays ago. Walked through the woods for about 25 minutes and got down on the bank to the spot I wanted to fish. Checked myself over first thing and saw nothing. I decided to take a different route on the way back. Walked through the woods for about 10 minutes then hopped out into a field where the grass/weeds were only about knee high. Walked through that field for all of three minutes and when I got out of it I looked down and sure enough I had 4 ticks crawling around on my left pant leg. Went home and immediately took a shower.


----------

